# Help!! Problems With First Gaming Rig Build!!!!



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Alllrighty, so I've started out on building my gaming rig from scratch. The parts I used:

Mobo - ASUS NVidia nForce SPP 100
Thermaltake Tsunami VA3000BWA Black
Aluminum Modern Dream Tower Chassis Computer Case
Blah blah blah I could go on but those two main things are causing me the most trouble as of right now.

Basically, when I press the power button, nothing happens, and I clearly have the Power SW cable connected to the right thing on the panel (99.9% sure) Yet, the green light for the mobo is on, clearly stating that the board is getting power, yet when I do press the button for power, nothing [bleep]ing happens. Can anyone out there help me out with this?


----------



## Exeodus (Jul 17, 2007)

try flipping the connector the other way.  You might have them on the right pins but in the
wrong orientation.


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Tried, and failed.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

you could try to hit both points of the connection for the powerswitch with a flat head screwdriver and make sure it isn't the switch itself!


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Wait, you're serious?


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, that didn't work out either, I'm beginning to think my mobo's fried. Is there a feasible way to remove a CPU?


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

In fact, could it possibly be the CPU that is causing this? Just throwing a question out there.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

is this a 939 mobo?


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Indeed.


----------



## pbmaster (Jul 17, 2007)

You may have to hold the power button down. For mine, it's like 1.5 secs I think. Worth a try.


----------



## mello_newf (Jul 17, 2007)

If it was the cpu it would start up but then shut down after a few seconds. It's something to do with your mobo are you sure everything is connected abd secure? do you have the cpu fan plugged into the mobo?


----------



## rod3663 (Jul 17, 2007)

is your 24 pin power con a 20 and a four.?..if it is make sure the 4 pin is in the right way...i messed up on mine....good luck


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, it's the very first thing I did after I installed all the stuff for the proc.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

mello_newf said:


> If it was the cpu it would start up but then shut down after a few seconds. It's something to do with your mobo are you sure everything is connected abd secure? do you have the cpu fan plugged into the mobo?



Only one exception...if pins are bent and not making contact!


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

rod3663, you are a fucking god. I love you to death.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

the plug was in wrong?


----------



## rod3663 (Jul 17, 2007)

my mobo is an a8n32.sli del..and the board has a green light ..is it on   ...great good luck..


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah, now I'm just having a problem getting anything to show up on my monitor. Video card fan is operational and stuff, but nothing shows up on the screen. Sorry to bother you guys, but any explanation?


----------



## rod3663 (Jul 17, 2007)

check the vga cord...i had to change mine


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, and I was wondering, is the on-board speaker cord going to be located in the case, the PSU, or the motherboard?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

that question is kinda misleading ...I dont think the onboard has wires(soldered to mobo). With my DFI there is a spot near the powerswitch and HDD activity(on mobo) where i can hook up another speaker as well!


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

You have a good point there, haha, but that aside, would it be with the PSU or case?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

the speaker?   comes with the mobo!


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm.. so how exactly do I get the thing to work then? (connection wise)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2007)

the onboard speaker is usually connected from the factory to the mobo(may need to be activated in bios). If you are installing a little black cylindrical speaker with 2 leads comming off it, it should plug in by the reset ,power,Hdd ,etc. Should say in manual, or may be in paint on mobo where it goes!


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

Ahh, thanks a bunch. And what about the whole video card thing? I'm sure its not the VGA cable.


----------



## rod3663 (Jul 17, 2007)

did you find were the onboard speaker goes?


----------



## chocotastic (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll look at it tomorrow, but I would really appreciate help on the video card. It's kinda bugging me now.


----------

